# More Diamond stuff...



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Anyone who feeds a Diamond food (Diamond, Taste of the Wild, Chicken Soup, Premium Edge, Canidae): I've learned from two stores that distribution of all lines and sku's of Diamond foods has been halted. Both stores were down to the bare minimum of these brands and have had to begin switching customers to other brands. I would check with your local stores to see what they have left and think about a possible mandatory switch if you can't find your food 

Apparently this is only an east coast issue because of where the plant was located but would be curious to see what people from other parts of the country know about this


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

meggels said:


> Anyone who feeds a Diamond food (Diamond, Taste of the Wild, Chicken Soup, Premium Edge, Canidae): I've learned from two stores that distribution of all lines and sku's of Diamond foods has been halted. Both stores were down to the bare minimum of these brands and have had to begin switching customers to other brands. I would check with your local stores to see what they have left and think about a possible mandatory switch if you can't find your food
> 
> Apparently this is only an east coast issue because of where the plant was located but would be curious to see what people from other parts of the country know about this



I wouldn't recommend buying one of the last few bags of dog food, either.

Sorry to hear that because when I was feeding dry my dogs did best on Premium Edge even though it's not a five star food.


----------



## NotAChampionFan (Apr 6, 2012)

xellil said:


> I wouldn't recommend buying one of the last few bags of dog food, either.
> 
> Sorry to hear that because when I was feeding dry my dogs did best on Premium Edge even though it's not a five star food.


What do the stars matter?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

NotAChampionFan said:


> What do the stars matter?


It had some ingredients I wouldn't my dogs get near today.

oatmeal, rice, barley, millet, rice AGAIN, potatoes, mixed tocopherols, first ingredient lamb is wet weight, etc. etc.

The did the best on it of most of the other foods I tried - they didn't do great on it which was why I started switching.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

it was the south carolina plant and i've already switched.
after my 3 got sick and diamond only wants to hear "salmonella".
wasn't salmonella but each one had severe intestinal stuff going on.
i'm still in contact with diamond, for whatever it's worth, and the fda.


----------



## binki (Apr 28, 2012)

*Diamond cat food*

Is the Diamond cat food on the recall???


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

there's a voluntary recall on Lamb and Rice Formula in 12 states.
there's a voluntary recall on Chicken Soup For Pet Lovers Soul
and Adult Light Formula in 10 states.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

here's a list of diamond made foods:solid gold, canidae, natural balance, kirkland, chicken soup..., taste of the wild, solid gold, nutria gold


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

Diamond doesn't make all Natural Balance, so if you feed it and have questions I'd call their customer service to find out before becoming panicky. I feed their Alpha Trout and it is not made by Diamond.....CJ Foods in Kansas makes this line. Just an fyi.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

StellaLucyDesi said:


> Diamond doesn't make all Natural Balance, so if you feed it and have questions I'd call their customer service to find out before becoming panicky. I feed their Alpha Trout and it is not made by Diamond.....CJ Foods in Kansas makes this line. Just an fyi.


That's good to know! For some reason, I hold a soft spot for NB. I really like to think they are truly over-seeing what is being made, and they really do seem to care about their product. I've always had great customer service from them. I hope they eventually move in the direction Canidae is and make their own facility. 

I like their testing lab: Natural Balance Pet Foods ® Inc. Screening Tests


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Yes, NB doesnt just use Diamond plants. There's no issue with getting NB EXCEPT the Lamb & brown rice formula....


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

StellaLucyDesi said:


> Diamond doesn't make all Natural Balance, so if you feed it and have questions I'd call their customer service to find out before becoming panicky. I feed their Alpha Trout and it is not made by Diamond.....CJ Foods in Kansas makes this line. Just an fyi.



diamond doesn't make it, but it's manufactured by diamond. so......


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

bett said:


> diamond doesn't make it, but it's manufactured by diamond. so......


It is not manufactured solely by Diamond.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Which formulas are not manufactured by Diamond?


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

meggels said:


> Yes, NB doesnt just use Diamond plants. There's no issue with getting NB EXCEPT the Lamb & brown rice formula....


that's what diamond told me originally too.and now it has spread to chicken soup.
i'm just very leary of anything diamond right now. 3 sick dogs and diamond won't take responsibility because its wasn't salmonella.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Just got an email that the recall has been expanded to their Diamond brand puppy food.

Oy vey!


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

No shock here. I knew there's a reason to stay away from Diamond products. 

On a side note what happened to RCtriplefresh?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Banned.. I think he was PMing insults to people and their dogs, lol.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Banned.. I think he was PMing insults to people and their dogs, lol.


he had a little self control problem. Although it was kind of fascinating to watch his typing disintegrate as his temper rose.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

xellil said:


> he had a little self control problem. Although it was kind of fascinating to watch his typing disintegrate as his temper rose.


I never had a problem with him.. hopefully it was temporary!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Caty M said:


> I never had a problem with him.. hopefully it was temporary!


He's just young, I think, and not too mature. Luckily that's not a permanent condition!


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

xellil said:


> He's just young, I think, and not too mature. Luckily that's not a permanent condition!


I figured that, as he got better - but then he got worse again. Perhaps for some its a cyclical condition?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

KittyKat said:


> I figured that, as he got better - but then he got worse again. Perhaps for some its a cyclical condition?


Maybe, or maybe a medication thing. I do hope he gets it under control because you have to wonder what happens when his dog irritates him.

i know how he feels, though, when I was a teenager I had no impulse control and would fly off into rages I just couldn't help although it was just screaming and slamming doors. Luckily I grew out of it. Well, most of the time


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

If you google his username there are videos and posts about body building. From the limited amount that I read he did not go off on the body building forums as happened here. He also stated that he did not use 'roids. I hope that is true.


----------



## dr tim (Mar 27, 2011)

Missouri-based Diamond Pet Foods recalls more dry dog food made at its South Carolina plant

By Associated Press, Published: April 30

KANSAS CITY, Mo. — Missouri-based Diamond Pet Foods is voluntarily recalling a third type of dry dog food because of salmonella concerns.

All three products were made at a Gaston, S.C., plant, where production was suspended April 8. The plant is the same one that made mold-contaminated food that killed dozens of dogs nationwide in 2005.


A statement Monday from the company said the latest recall involves its Diamond Puppy Formula dry dog food. No canine illnesses have been reported.

The product was distributed to customers in Alabama, Florida, Georgia, Kentucky, Maryland, Michigan, North Carolina, Ohio, Pennsylvania, South Carolina, Tennessee and Virginia.

The company also announced in April that it was recalling batches of its Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover’s Soul Adult Light Formula and Diamond Naturals Lamb Meal & Rice.

____

The latest recall covers the following production codes:

— Diamond Puppy Formula dry dog food 40 lb. DPP0401B22XJW 6-Apr-2013

— Diamond Puppy Formula dry dog food 40 lb. DPP0401A21XAW 6-Apr-2013

— Diamond Puppy Formula dry dog food 40 lb. DPP0101C31XME 11-Jan-2013

— Diamond Puppy Formula dry dog food 40 lb. DPP0401B21XDJ 7-Apr-2013

— Diamond Puppy Formula dry dog food 20 lb. DPP0401B22XJW 6-Apr-2013

— Diamond Puppy Formula dry dog food 20 lb. DPP0101C31XME 11-Jan-2013

— Diamond Puppy Formula dry dog food 20 lb. DPP0101C31XRB 11-Jan-2013

— Diamond Puppy Formula dry dog food 8 lb. DPP0401B2XALW 7-Apr-2013

— Diamond Puppy Formula dry dog food 6 oz. samples DPP0401

Copyright 2012 The Associated Press. All rights reserved.


----------

